# OK People! Xmas Avie Time!



## Gracie (Nov 27, 2019)

I love my bunny..so I just added an ornament to it.

Whatchoo gonna wear for the holidays?


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm afraid if I decorate my clock, the minute hand will move.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I'm afraid if I decorate my clock, the minute hand will move.


That's what she said....


----------



## Oddball (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## theHawk (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## daveman (Nov 27, 2019)

"Open the present, HAL."

"I'm sorry, Dave, I'm afraid I can't do that."


----------



## Compost (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving, Everybody!
Have a blessed day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















​


----------



## beautress (Nov 27, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I love my bunny..so I just added an ornament to it.
> 
> Whatchoo gonna wear for the holidays?


I'm gonna wear a sign front and back saying "Job opening for boyfriend who likes to drive a car, fix tractors, and mends broken hearts."

Think it'll work?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love my bunny..so I just added an ornament to it.
> ...



"Fix tractors"?  

well two outta three ain't bad....


----------



## Gracie (Nov 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I love my bunny..so I just added an ornament to it.
> ...


A better sign would be "Job opening for wealthy boyfriend who has his own section in OUR house, can't get a woody and has to wear an oxygen tank just to breathe".


----------



## Mindful (Nov 28, 2019)

beautress said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Everybody!
> Have a blessed day!
> 
> 
> ...



Yum.

I could eat pumpkin pie all day long.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm on my phone at work posting here. But looking for a nice Xmas marijuana avie loll


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I love my bunny..so I just added an ornament to it.
> 
> Whatchoo gonna wear for the holidays?


It's a cute bunny


----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Kilroy2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Please let us enjoy a few more day when it is not Christmas


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


>



tried to add it.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Aus Christmas.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Greg


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Greg


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Dec 11, 2019)




----------

